# Got a Dualshock 3 controller paired on Windows 10 Mobile



## mrchezco1995 (Aug 28, 2015)

So I found a way on how to connect the darn thing to my Lumia, but it's still unusable. The phone does connect to the controller and says it's connected but the controller itself is having some difficulties in connecting... Not sure if this is a problem with cloned DS3 controllers (yes, I do have a clone, no money to buy a legit DS3 controller right now and I'm using that DS3 controller on my Nexus 7 with SIXAXIS Controller app, works great even for a clone)... Can anyone here try this with a legit controller?

Here's a video: 




Sorry for my voice thou.... 

So how did I managed to get it paired? Simple... Changed my Bluetooth dongle's device class to 0x5 (applied 0x58030) and MAC address to the DS3 controller. You need Linux to change the MAC and Class as Windows doesn't allow that (used Kali Linux)

Some stuffs I read to make this possible: http://blog.petrilopia.net/linux/change-your-bluetooth-device-mac-address/ and http://www.slideshare.net/null0x00/hijacking-bluetooth-headsets

After BT's device class and MAC Address, paired the dongle to Lumia... The Lumia itself sees it as 0x5 and MAC Address to my DS3's MAC. After pairing, turned OFF Bluetooth on my Lumia, connected my DS3 to my Nexus 7 via USB for pairing with SIXAXIS Controller app , Paired to my Lumia's BT MAC Address, after doing that, turned on my Lumia's BT first, then turned on the controller, and voila.

Yes I know it's kinda complicated process because on how a DS3 controller works (it's not visible, you literally need something to pair it to your device or to your other devices) but hey at least we know that it's possible to connect a DS3 (or even a DS4 controller) to Windows 10 Mobile (and also Windows Phone 8, WP8 already had MOGA controller support).

Created this thread here so we can attract some clever devs for the possibility to make the DS3/DS4 controller (or even better, any Bluetooth controllers) to work with Windows Mobile. Android, iOS, and even WinMo 6 (yes, Microsoft's mobile OS before Windows Phone 7 lives, see CobaltController by @Cobaltikus ) already had DS3 support, so why not add WP/Win10 Mobile to the list? We already got Interop Unlock and access to device drivers so this stuff can be possible on WP/Win10Mo too...

Anyone agree with me? 




Sent from Ponyville


----------



## adijagiel (Aug 28, 2015)

You can install any of Android Sixaxis controller apps via Project Astoria (I have DualShock too, but have not yet tried to install any of the Android controller applications)


----------



## mrchezco1995 (Aug 29, 2015)

adijagiel said:


> You can install any of Android Sixaxis controller apps via Project Astoria (I have DualShock too, but have not yet tried to install any of the Android controller applications)

Click to collapse



That will simply not gonna work as Astoria doesn't allow Bluetooth (see build.prop on Astoria, it had a line of Bluetooth disabled). Also, root doesn't work for now... And also, minimizing an app on Astoria pauses it... We need a native Windows app to do so...




Sent from Ponyville


----------

